# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Pink Floyd

## busavata

*Pink Floyd asht nje rock grup Britanez qe u formua ne vitin 1964 nga antaret :



- Syd Barrett (19641968 ) gitare dhe vokal
- Nick Mason (prej 1964 deri me sot) baterist
- Roger Waters (19641985) bass gitare dhe vokal
- Richard Wright (19641979 edhe 19922008) klavijature dhe vokal
( Syd Barrett del nga grupi ne vitin 1968  te cilin e zavendeson )
- David Gilmour (prej 1968 deri me sot ) gitare dhe vokal*

----------


## busavata

*diskografija e grupit Pink Floyd asht :*



*- 1967  The Piper at the Gates of Dawn 
- 1968  A Saucerful of Secrets 
- 1969  More (muzika e filmit me te njejtin titell )
- 1969  Ummagumma*



*- 1971  Relics 
- 1970  Atom Heart Mother
- 1971  Meddle
- 1972  Obscured by Clouds (muzik filmi )*



*- 1973  The Dark Side of the Moon
- 1975  Wish You Were Here
- 1977  Animals
- 1979  The Wall*

----------


## busavata

*
- 1983  The Final Cut
- 1987  A Momentary Lapse of Reason
- 1994  The Division Bell
- 1988  Delicate Sound of Thunder ( Live )*

----------


## busavata

kjo ishte ne pika te shkurta 
ku po e permendi se 
Syd Barrett  vdes ne vitin  2006 ndersa Richard Wright ne vitin 2008
tash antar te nderuar mundeni te plotsoni dhe te diskutojm  apo edhe te tregomi ngjarje te ndryshme ne lidhje me kete Rock Grup Gjigante
e cila  ka deshmue gjithqka me muziken te cilen na kan dhuruar ...

----------


## BOKE

Shume bukur busavata.

Pink Floyd i dhane nje dimension te ri muzikes rock & roll, si nga ana e melodise, orkestrimit/arranzhimit si dhe efekteve skenike.
Eshte kenaqesi te shikosh nje koncert te tyre.

Gilmour me sa di e mban emrin e grupit e vazhdon e jep koncerte.

----------


## busavata

po Boke flm., David Gilmour edhe Nick Mason ende e mbajn emrin e grupit  ,  flitet se do ta bejn nje bashkpunim me Roger Waters por sa do te bien ne mirkuptim ende nuk dihet...

----------


## busavata

> po Boke flm., David Gilmour edhe Nick Mason ende e mbajn emrin e grupit  ,  flitet se do ta bejn nje bashkpunim me Roger Waters por sa do te bien ne mirkuptim ende nuk dihet...


per  koncertin e organizuar ne Hyde Park te Londres  nga Bob Geldof per Live 8 
ku ne mes tjerve moren pjes edhe Pink Floyd , ishte ky ribashkimi i fundit....



Pink Floyd ne korrik  2005  David Gilmour, Roger Waters, Nick Mason edhe  Richard 
Wright

----------


## fattlumi

Pershendetje Busavata dhe urime per temen.
Legjendat nuk vdesin.

----------


## busavata

> Pershendetje Busavata dhe urime per temen.
> Legjendat nuk vdesin.


faliminderit  Fatlum

----------


## fattlumi

Mendoj se Pink Floyd ne disa nga kenget dhe performansat e tyre i tejkalojne kufijte e nje kenge te thjeshte roku.
Disa kenge dhe melodi te tyre lirisht mund te quhen edhe Opere moderne.
Sidomos jane vequar me pergatitjet e skenave rreth koncerteve ,qe kane marre epitetin e superkoncerteve,qe keto skena e kane madheshtuar edhe me shume artin e tyre.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Pink Anderson & Floyd Council dy studenta të arqitektures nga rrjedh PINK FLOYD ,themeluesit e psychodelic rock dhe grupi qe ka lene gjurme te thella ne zhanret e muzikes 

The Great Giants in the Sky are Pink Floyd.

----------


## busavata

*Pink Floyd  The Wall*

*ne vitin 1982 regjisori Alan Parker  e filmon  albumin The Wall ,  ne rolin kryesor e luan muzikanti shumë i njohur Bob Geldof , filmi asht pjeserisht edhe film i animuar...
*

*

ketu mundeni ta shikoni filmin komplet :*

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...1785624234406#

*ose ketu :*

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...1785624234406#

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Pink Floyd , Beatles, Rolling Stones dhe Led Zepelin duhet te jene kryetema ne muziken boterore. 
Me poshte sugjeroj te ngrihet nje nenforum tjeter per gjigandet e blues dhe jazz , sepse edhe lista e tyre eshte e gjate , plus meritojne me shume pike se mbreterit e rockut. 

Sa per pink floyd. Mire e tha njeri lart. Ata krijuan nje tjeter dimension ne muzike , nje dimension qe po behet i pamundur per cdo grup muzikor te jetoje ne te e te behet pjese e tij. 
Me pak fjale Pink Floyd eshte grupi me UNIKE momentalisht ne gjithe historine e muzikes boterore. Liriket e tyre dhe muzika eshte thjesht magjike , e papershkrueshme . 
Kam pas nderin ti degjoj live kete grup legjendar qe per mua me plot gojen meriton 5 yje , all the way. 


Kenget me fantastike per mua jane......hey you , shine on ur crazy diamonds , wish you were here , dhe me e preferueshmja  ''COMFORTABLY NUMB'' .

*Comfortably numb*

----------


## land

http://www.pinkfloyd.com/

----------


## land

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...D0mbLNA_gQ3lqA

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Nje nder grupet e mia me te pelqyera...

Nese ne nje vend shkruan diqka per musicen rock...patjeter qe ne krye te saj duhet te jete i cituar emri "PINK FLOYD"

----------


## trestenik

pink flojdi esht ni grup shum e persosur ne rok muziken botrore dhe ka hite te pavdekshem ne historin e muzikes dhe shum grupe botnore te rokit ja kan lakmi keti bendit

----------


## shefqeti

Si intrumentalista me i nda veq e veq nuk jan ma të mirët në botë,po si grup ka funksionu perfekt . Ndriqimit dhe efekteve i kan kushtu shum rëndësi të madhe. Knaqësi ka qenë me i ndëgju në atë kohë albumet e tyre ,por edhe sot është knaqsi shpirtrore ti degjosh .
Kanget gjitha i kan perfekt ndër to        Pink Floyd - Hey you , SHINE ON YOU CRAZY DIAMOND etj

----------


## trestenik

shefqet ndexhoj vetun Roger Waters ose David Gilmoor edhe at-here e kupton kapacitetin e tyre

----------


## shefqeti

> shefqet ndexhoj vetun Roger Waters ose David Gilmoor edhe at-here e kupton kapacitetin e tyre


Normal profi jan,un edhe i vogel jam mi gjet gabime ktyne kolosave ,po kta qat stil psycodelic ,rock progresiv e kan zhvillu.Ama  gitarista ka pas plot ,secili nat stilin e e vet dikush ma i shpejt ,dikush me tre gishta ka ba solo ,dikush me gjashtë.Dikush i ka nxanë nga 12 perde/fusha ,do me than individualisht ckas ka pas . A si grup sdiskutohet  - te papërsëritshëm .

----------

